

Why Young Americans Should Work Overseas - adamr
http://markmanson.net/work-overseas

======
trev13
very interesting...Although, with the dollar having so much value compared to
some other currencies, people from some of these other countries still prefer
coming to the states (easier to build up wealth, at least for their own
countries if not in the states). But i do agree that there is a great world
out there and nothing opens a person's mind more than traveling.

